# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Spier- en gewrichtspijn voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*Tijdens de voorbije natte en kille wintermaanden met zijn grote temperatuurschommelingen kregen zowel je spieren als je gewrichten het zwaar te verduren. Lage temperaturen en een vochtig klimaat zijn immers de grootste vijanden van je spieren en gewrichten. Diegenen die lijden aan reumatische aandoeningen als reuma en artrose ondervinden dat dagelijks. Tegen stijve en pijnlijke spieren en gewrichten helpt alleen een mild en droog klimaat, maar toch kun je er zélf veel aan doen om stijve en pijnlijke spieren en gewrichten te voorkomen.*



Een stijve nek, een pijnlijke rug die niet mee wil... wie wordt er niet mee geconfronteerd? Spier- en gewrichtspijnen zijn een van de meest voorkomende chronische pijnen. We tellen dan ook maar liefst tweehonderd botdelen die samen je skelet vormen. Deze botdelen zijn met elkaar verbonden door gewrichten. Het skelet geeft niet alleen vorm aan je lichaam, het beschermt tegelijkertijd al je weke lichaamsdelen. Het is tevens een opslagplaats van calcium, en speelt een belangrijke rol bij de aanmaak van witte en rode bloedlichaampjes.

*Geen dood materiaal*

Je botten leven en zijn dus zeker geen dood materiaal zoals velen veronderstellen. In je botten worden constant cellen afgebroken en nieuwe aangemaakt. Zo wordt je skelet iedere twee jaar volledig vernieuwd. Kleine kanaaltjes voorzien ze van de levensnoodzakelijke zuurstof en voeren alle afvalstoffen af. Op je dertigste zijn je botten het stevigst. Vanaf dat ogenblik neemt de concentratie aan calcium sterk af, je botten worden poreuzer en de beweeglijkheid van spieren en gewrichten vermindert, waardoor je bewegingen ernstig worden bemoeilijkt. 

*Lichaamsbeweging is belangrijk*

Om je spieren en gewrichten gezond en soepel te houden, is voldoende lichaamsbeweging noodzakelijk. Een half uurtje matig intensieve beweging per dag is een minimum. 

Na lichamelijke inspanningen vergroot het risico op stijve en pijnlijke spieren en gewrichten en dat ervaar je onmiddellijk. Deze zijn ook leeftijdsgebonden. Lichaamsbeweging houd je spieren en gewrichten langer soepel. Maar wat gedaan als ze minder soepel en beweeglijk zijn je spieren regelmatig koud aanvoelen? In een eerste reactie gaan de meesten van ons minder bewegen en dat is fout*.../...*

- FRANCOIS580-


http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...voorkomen.html

----------


## sietske763

klopt wat er geschreven is Francois,
vroeger moest je rust houden en kreeg je valium en een sterke pijnstiller,
die behandeling is verandert, je moet dus ondanks de pijn veel bewegen.....valium wordt dus niet meer voorgeschreven tegen rugpijn (spieren), je mag hooguit een paracetamol nemen en dan wandelen......veel wandelen!
er bestaat voltaren gel en ibuprofen spray, dit kan verlichting geven (deze middelen werken ook pijnstillend, maar dan op de plek zelf)en dat dus 3 x dgs insmeren, beide middelen zijn in een drogist te koop.

----------


## Flogiston

Inderdaad, bewegen.

Maar wel met een kanttekening. Althans, voor mezelf.

Het hangt ervan af waar de pijnlijkheid door werd veroorzaakt. In mijn geval is dat wel eens overbelasting geweest. Als dat de oorzaak is, is _op dezelfde manier_ in beweging blijven natuurlijk geen goed idee.

Mijn ervaring is: in zulke gevallen gedurende korte tijd zoveel mogelijk rust nemen. Waarbij 'korte tijd' betekent: enkele dagen, nooit langer dan een week.

Daarna weer gaan bewegen. Maar nu natuurlijk _zonder_ de overbelasting. Dus redelijk veel bewegen, maar zonder inspanning, zonder kracht. Je lichaam vertelt je daarbij hoe ver je kunt gaan en wanneer je toch weer eventjes wat rustiger aan moet doen.

Op deze manier heb ik alle overbelastings-pijnen weg kunnen krijgen.

In hoeverre deze methode ook werkt bij pijnen door aandoeningen, durf ik echter niet te zeggen.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor jullie positieve reacties Sietske763 en Flogiston!

----------

